# Mossy Frogs and Fish????



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Yay......just got another pair of adult Theloderma Corticale ..... happily hiding in their new home....all that room.......do you think I could add say a few small tropical fish like pygmy corys to tidy up the bottom of the viv??? or would my frogs eat them???


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

Id say they will be fine with fish in the water as long as the fish are not going to nip the frogs :lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

Id expect them to eat them. Most frogs will eat anything they think they can get in their mouths although i have never kept these myself.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Some frogs- European common frogs for example- can't eat underwater- 'edible frogs' and fire-bellied toads can. Haven't a clue about mossies, so this could be an education for us all...:2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I saw a clip on Utube of a mossy trying to catch the fish that were in the tank with him.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Awwwww....no fish for me >.<; ......apart from my 400 gal marine tank and 350 gal tropical............never bred pygmy corys before.
Thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

Glad to help


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here you go check out this video on YouTube:

YouTube - 29 Gallon Oceanic Terrarium for Vietnamese Mossy Frogs

Definately no fish!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Here you go check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> YouTube - 29 Gallon Oceanic Terrarium for Vietnamese Mossy Frogs
> 
> Definately no fish!:lol2:


Hehe- that answers that! I like the set-up, but is it just me, or does the narrator have the nerdiest voice in Nerdland?:lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

LMAO very nerdy indeed:2thumb:


----------

